# WAN Gateway & WAN Subnet



## Saltchlorinator (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi there, I am new to this caper and I need some help please.
I am installing a D-Link DIR-826 router and I am getting the following message, 'WAN gateway IP address 10.20.21.188 must be within WAN subnet'. Our static IP is 123.243.131.175 from our ISP, our LAN IP is 192.168.1.1, the default gateway is 10.20.21.188, the Primary DNS server is 203.12.160.35 and the secondary DNS is 203.12.160.36.
The modem we have is a Netcomm NB6Plus4.
Can anybody shed any light on what is going wrong here. It would be greatly appreciated for some help.

Thanks
Salty :thumb:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

Your ip addressing is wrong which is why you are getting the message.

Your lan gateway is 192.168.1.1 not 10.20.21.188. Why do you think its 10.x?


----------



## Saltchlorinator (Aug 5, 2013)

You asked the question 'Why do you think its 10.x?'. This was taken from the modem configuration webpage, i.e that is how it was set up.
The network administrator that set this up for us is no longer with us, hence why I am attempting what I am.
Thanks
Salty


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Don't read the example of a setup with your actual setup. From the information you have provided you have no 10x ips.

According to you your isp gave you a wan ip address of 123.243.131.175
You need to ask them what the gateway entry for this ip address.

You put those entries along with the dns entries on the wan interface of the router. You leave the lan subnet at its default settings.

The routers manual will walk you thru this.


----------



## Saltchlorinator (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks Wand3r3r.
I have just got those details from my ISP.
Can the default gateway be the same as my LAN IP, or should I change my LAN IP?
Sorry for the stupid question.
Thanks
Salty:banghead:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You have two gateways. One for the lan and one for the wan. Which are you talking about?

Odds are for the wan which has 123.243.131.175 it would have a gateway of 123.243.131.1 for example.

If you lan gateway is 192.168.1.1 this is both the lan gateway and its the ip you use to access your router.

Where is your router manual? It really does walk you step by step.


----------

